# two maple knob sticks



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Latest sticks from my wood lot.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice! Good color too!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I like the shape of that first one.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking sticks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking sticks.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks to fit into the hand okay the bark looks a rich colour what is the wood well done


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

LilysDad said:


> I like the shape of that first one.


 and I (of course)love the second one!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

cobalt said:


> looks to fit into the hand okay the bark looks a rich colour what is the wood well done


The wood is maple. I rubbed it with fine steel wool to remove the thin gray surface. Left a nice brown that I think looks and feels a bit like leather.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great sticks Alador, the first one is a good shape, have one similar and its very comfortable.


----------

